# I want a baby but....



## XmrsmansonX (Oct 22, 2011)

Hiya all

Ok i want another baby but my husband dosent! i have 3 kids who live with us only 1 of them is his which is my 1 year old! we only got married on the 24th of september 2011, he told me tonight he didnt want another baby,But i do and he has always knowing this! he even turned round and said to me a couple of months ago will you give me my 1st baby girl!! why is he sayin stuff like that then saying he dosent want one,also he said 3 is enough to fit into a small car he used that as an excuse  some advice or something would be good


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

XmrsmansonX said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Ok i want another baby but my husband dosent! i have 3 kids who live with us only 1 of them is his which is my 1 year old! we only got married on the 24th of september 2011, he told me tonight he didnt want another baby,But i do and he has always knowing this! he even turned round and said to me a couple of months ago will you give me my 1st baby girl!! why is he sayin stuff like that then saying he dosent want one,also he said 3 is enough to fit into a small car he used that as an excuse  some advice or something would be good


The car is just an excuse... true enough... but my read is much deeper than the car...

You have 3 kids, the youngest is 1 yr old, and you just got married a couple of weeks ago... right now I am sure your H is feeling a wee bit overwhelmed with all the action that's been going on for the past year or so. You don't mention your age, but if your under 35 I would just cool the baby machine mode for a bit... let your husband settle into being a new parent, and now a husband... If it were my shoes, I would gently ask if he's feeling overwhelmed with all the new life events recently, and if so.. be understanding and let him settle into life for a bit. Tell him you'd like to bring up the idea of another child in a couple of months... say 6 - 8 months. Until then... just let both of you settle down a bit. 

I had my last baby at 37... and he's now a healthy rambunctious 7 yr old... I never did get my girl... but at 44... I'm not going to risk my health or pregnancies trying for one... I'm content to wait for granddaughters!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

RoseRed said:


> You have 3 kids, the youngest is 1 yr old, and you just got married a couple of weeks ago... right now I am sure your H is feeling a wee bit overwhelmed with all the action that's been going on for the past year or so. You don't mention your age, but if your under 35 I would just cool the baby machine mode for a bit... let your husband settle into being a new parent, and now a husband...


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

Enjoy the new baby you've already got, for christ's sake. Why the rush for another baby? How old are you and your other children?


----------

